
Ask HN: How Is Azure SQL Data Warehouse? - hn2017
We&#x27;re looking into Redshift and Snowflake for a project since some of our sister companies use it and they seem more established but we&#x27;re also on the Microsoft stack and use Azure for miscellaneous small projects. Our DW will be roughly 2-4TB initially.<p>FiveTran had a fantastic benchmark on GitHub (https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=17952205) but I want to hear direct user experiences.<p>And specifically, if you are using <i></i><i>Gen2</i><i></i> (https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.zdnet.com&#x2F;article&#x2F;azure-sql-data-warehouse-gen-2-microsofts-shot-across-amazons-bow&#x2F;)<p>1. What did you like about it over XYZ DW? What was lacking compared to XYZ DW?<p>2. How were development tools and third party tool support?<p>3. Satisfied with performance?
======
kwillets
We did a migration from Vertica to ADW a couple of years ago.

ADW was slower and about 2x more expensive than Vertica on 8-year-old
hardware, and it hit its node limit at around 60. Loading was also a PITA;
there was no json support.

